# Breeder Of Blue's ???



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 6, 2011)

why is it so hard to find?


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 6, 2011)

Never mind,Bobby already answered me:

Blue tegus that are available in the pet trade are not animals that I desire as a breeder, or promote as pets. They are very inbred, due to the very small gene pool that was first imported into the United States. The original animals were said to be a very small number of six hatchlings. These were imported as Tupinambis teguixin, but were found by the importer to be unlike the normal Tupinambis teguixin they were received before. This makes these animals very prone to undesirable traits, thus the albinism, toes that do not bend, over bites and under bites, also blindness has been found to be very present in these animals.There have never been any other Blue tegus imported into the United States except these very few; this is something to keep in mind when choosing your animal.

Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner, 

www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com 

www.TegusForSale.com


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Hahaha, wow. Ive seen many blues around and my blue included that have NONE of the above deformities. If you want a blue, get a blue from a reliable breeder. Don't listen to one mans word when you have several that will say blues are great. Not trying to come off as harsh, but buy what you want. The blues are gonna be tougher to find and pricier, but all the ones I've seen were in fine health. Has it ever occurred to anyone that inbreeding happens in several occasions in the wild when these animals are confined to smaller locations? Man, it's common sense. (I wasnt directing that at you KrazyReptileGirl).


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 6, 2011)

That and a lot of people who used to breed them don't. Sisco reptiles used to breed blues but don't. Ron st pierre used to and doesn't. I think underground does but didn't put out any clutches this year. And a member on this forum has before but didn't this year. STL herps has bred them as well but sold his blues off. So I don't think they are so rare so much as the amount breeded has drastically went down. As far as the 6 or 7 blues that all blues came from I think is more myth. I have seen many wildlife shots/videos of blue tegus. I'm not saying its not true just can't be sure (hence myth lol)


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Exactly. Russ Gurley and Wil Combs will be breeding blues this year, I've emailed the both of them. I don't know about DaveDragon though.


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with (Tegubuzz) look at my blue tegu he is beutiful feet, face, tail, skin, vishion, strangth, smarts, and much moor the blue tegus in my upinon can have problems but meny now have ben bred w others like reds and extreams and pure B&w expanding the jeen pool making each blue now much deferent then the original few . also makeing inbreeding much harder than it seems most animals can handle 3 to 4 inbreeds befor the DNA starts to have poblems and over lap and fall apart .


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> Never mind,Bobby already answered me:
> 
> Blue tegus that are available in the pet trade are not animals that I desire as a breeder, or promote as pets. They are very inbred, due to the very small gene pool that was first imported into the United States. The original animals were said to be a very small number of six hatchlings. These were imported as Tupinambis teguixin, but were found by the importer to be unlike the normal Tupinambis teguixin they were received before. This makes these animals very prone to undesirable traits, thus the albinism, toes that do not bend, over bites and under bites, also blindness has been found to be very present in these animals.There have never been any other Blue tegus imported into the United States except these very few; this is something to keep in mind when choosing your animal.
> 
> ...



When did you get this response? Was it by email or PM?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

james.w said:


> KrazyReptileGirL said:
> 
> 
> > Never mind,Bobby already answered me:
> ...



James, this should answer your question.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=7708#axzz1fBz0TmQl


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > KrazyReptileGirL said:
> ...



It looks like she copy/pasted a email/pm response since the post you linked doesn't have the salutation or Bobbys links. Otherwise she is getting info that is over 4 years old.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

Ah yea, well the link I posted is almost exactly what he said, but as you stated, does not have the closing salutations. I guess we'll see what she says.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 6, 2011)

Its a shame there aren't as many breeders for blues anymore I wanted a baby blue really bad I got eli and he will do but I absolutely love the bright white blue tegus. And to piggy back on what tegubuzz said I have never seen or heard of blues with these problems with the exception of the albinos but correct me if I'm wrong albinos are infamous for bad eyesight?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Its a shame there aren't as many breeders for blues anymore I wanted a baby blue really bad I got eli and he will do but I absolutely love the bright white blue tegus. And to piggy back on what tegubuzz said I have never seen or heard of blues with these problems with the exception of the albinos but correct me if I'm wrong albinos are infamous for bad eyesight?



Bad eyesight is about all that's wrong with most of them. I've seen and heard of albinos that lived very good lives though, even with bad eyesight. There are vids on YouTube of Fifi the albino blue tegu, in fine health, but with poor vision.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont think Dave breeds them anymore. I asked wil about blues but he said his didn't breed this year. I think he said he was going to try for next year but I am not 100% sure. The guy I got my hybrid from has bred his blues in the past, I think he had one blue clutch this year. His name is Chris Allen. I am not familiar with beardie breeders but from what I've read he's well known in the beardie community. He was not the person who produced my hybrid though.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 6, 2011)

Albinism occurs in the wild along with in captive Reptiles. A gene mutation that does often come with health problems like blindness. However, seeing an albino animal in the wild is near impossible because they get picked up by predators easily. However, I do not see the problem with blues nor have I heard them having problems, they are simply a genetic mutation much like the extreme giants which are bred to be large. Blue tegus are white or blue. So what? There is no proof of inbreeding


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 6, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> why is it so hard to find?



_More hatch lings are available around this time of year but they're sold quick. Every so often through out the year you'll see people selling theirs but you'll pay more for them. Unless you have a bit of money to invest on an older Blue it's best to find a breeder and keep in contact for one of their babies. 

Some are prone to kinking from what I've seen but Albinos on the other hand have way more issues than just your typical Blue. Their (albinos) main issue is light and how it's processed, not processing UVB correctly for reptiles that actually need it,.. only adds to it. As long as Albino Tegus have been around you'd think you would see more, but you don't. That should tell you something. 

Health issues plus supply and demand usually don't add up. A question I had to ask myself,.. Why would you want to pay over $1000 for an animal that most likely won't make it through it's first year. I'm not saying it can't be done,.. you have a few videos here and there (check dates) on you tube of adult albinos but not with out issues. Albinism depending on the type in most animals is an issue in it's self. Visual defects or not, depending on the severity most people are willing to over look it. That's when money and Egos come in to play_


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 6, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> Exactly. Russ Gurley and Wil Combs will be breeding blues this year, I've emailed the both of them. I don't know about DaveDragon though.



whats the price range usually?




TeguBuzz said:


> Ah yea, well the link I posted is almost exactly what he said, but as you stated, does not have the closing salutations. I guess we'll see what she says.



sorry guys,i emailed him and copied and pasted his response,hope im not getting any one in trouble here,i just wanted more info and opinions. i left out the part of email of him advertising next years tegus.


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2011)

So his email response was recent?


----------



## RamblinRose (Dec 6, 2011)

With the exception of albino blue, there is not one imperfection anyone has listed here or can list that cannot occur in other tegus, besides the blues. These things can happen to ANY type of tegu.... and "most" everything listed here is due to poor incubation or a malformed egg/eggs from the start.


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 6, 2011)

james.w said:


> So his email response was recent?



yes,why is this a big deal? just curious? im really no trying to make enemies of him or anyone else here.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > So his email response was recent?
> ...



He's been almost impossible to get a hold of and chooses not to inform others of what's going on with the red tegus many people have placed a deposit on. They were due a few months ago and people are beginning to think they've lost their deposits. Nobody is trying to make enemies, they just want a response.


----------



## james.w (Dec 6, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > So his email response was recent?
> ...



Like TeguBuzz said, it really has nothing to do with you. I just find it funny that he responds to emails from people that could potentially be customers, but not to people trying to get answers/refunds on the red tegus.


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 6, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> KrazyReptileGirL said:
> 
> 
> > james.w said:
> ...




oh ok..thats odd,that is not good business.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > KrazyReptileGirL said:
> ...



Exactly, now you see our points.


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 6, 2011)

yes i see your point,i just recently signed up here,so i did not know this was going on, i apologise.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 6, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> yes i see your point,i just recently signed up here,so i did not know this was going on, i apologise.



Nothing to apologize for. No worries!


RamblinRose said:


> With the exception of albino blue, there is not one imperfection anyone has listed here or can list that cannot occur in other tegus, besides the blues. These things can happen to ANY type of tegu.... and "most" everything listed here is due to poor incubation or a malformed egg/eggs from the start.



I just saw this comment and you're completely right. Couldn't have been stated any better than that.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 7, 2011)

RamblinRose said:


> With the exception of albino blue, there is not one imperfection anyone has listed here or can list that cannot occur in other tegus, besides the blues. These things can happen to ANY type of tegu.... and "most" everything listed here is due to poor incubation or a malformed egg/eggs from the start.



_As far as kinking,.. I'm not saying that it doesn't or can't happen with other tegus. But for what ever reason temps, malformed eggs or genetics. You can't ignore the fact that it occurs more often with Blues. From minor left or right hooks in the tail to spinal curvatures, you see more Blues with kinking issues. 

More tegus are being bred and born in captivity every year. So if it was just incubation or malformed eggs and not something genetic,. then we should see it more in other tegus as well. Especially since few people bother to or do very little research until during breeding or after eggs have been laid.

Every week we see a post from someone who say's they've done all this research about tegus but still ask basic need to know care question. The same as yearling and older tegus being kept together and or sold with out the owners knowing the correct sex. So lack of breeding knowledge wouldn't be much different. _


----------



## chelvis (Dec 7, 2011)

Blue tegus this year were really hard to come by for two reasons, 1.) no one really hatched out many and 2.) People who wanted a B&W could not get those due to the low level of hatchlings so some people choice a blue instead. 

I have been lucky enough to own three blue tegus so far, I only currently have Bosco, and I have had no problems. I have seen a blue with an under bite, I have seen a red with an underbite. I have seen Blues with kinked tails and backs, there is a member here with an Extream with a kinked back. I have seen reds that are blind from coil UV blubs and Black and Whites with studded toes and growth. Most of what I have seen is from poor husbandry.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bobby needs to get it together. Correct me if I'm wrong but emailing a potential customer like that and continuing to leave the ppl with deposits on their red tegus in the dark. That is like a slap in the face. That is incredibly frustrating.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Dec 7, 2011)

I have tryed to contact Bobby many of times and never get a call back.. it's very frustrating


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 7, 2011)

yes i recently copied and pasted a response i got from bobby hill, i asked him if he bred blue's cuz i was interested.i posted his response cuz i was curious what others opinions on blue's might be,not peoples opinions of bobby hill.this apparently was my bad. i did not realize i was emailing the biggest tegu breeder in the world,nor did i realize i was emailing the original owner of this forum. i was told i could join this forum for all the tegu advice and help i would ever need.now im concerned i might have made the wrong decision.isnt this supposed to be a portal of friendly advice and counsel? and yet i see sarcasm and back stabbing, why? why do i see conflicting advice and counsel? is this supposed to be about raising healthy and happy tegu's? because to be honest thats not the vibe i get, and i have only been on here a week! no body i have ever met truly receives advice and counsel from know it all sarcastic smart asses, they just get advice and counsel elsewhere.people come here for help,and they take your advice as if spoken to them by god himself,so please get your facts straight so we can all have healthy and happy tegu's! cuz it really is only about the gu's!


----------



## james.w (Dec 7, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> yes i recently copied and pasted a response i got from bobby hill, i asked him if he bred blue's cuz i was interested.i posted his response cuz i was curious what others opinions on blue's might be,not peoples opinions of bobby hill.this apparently was my bad. i did not realize i was emailing the biggest tegu breeder in the world,nor did i realize i was emailing the original owner of this forum. i was told i could join this forum for all the tegu advice and help i would ever need.now im concerned i might have made the wrong decision.isnt this supposed to be a portal of friendly advice and counsel? and yet i see sarcasm and back stabbing, why? why do i see conflicting advice and counsel? is this supposed to be about raising healthy and happy tegu's? because to be honest thats not the vibe i get, and i have only been on here a week! no body i have ever met truly receives advice and counsel from know it all sarcastic smart asses, they just get advice and counsel elsewhere.people come here for help,and they take your advice as if spoken to them by god himself,so please get your facts straight so we can all have healthy and happy tegu's! cuz it really is only about the gu's!



What are you talking about? Nobody in this post has been sarcastic or done any back stabbing. You are going to get conflicting advice anywhere you go, ask 5 people the same question about how to care for something and you will probably get at least 3 different answers. Why? Because there is more than one way to do things. Who here has acted as a know it all, sarcastic smart ass?


----------



## RamblinRose (Dec 7, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> [size=medium]_As far as kinking,.. I'm not saying that it doesn't or can't happen with other tegus. But for what ever reason temps, malformed eggs or genetics. You can't ignore the fact that it occurs more often with Blues. From minor left or right hooks in the tail to spinal curvatures, you see more Blues with kinking issues.
> 
> More tegus are being bred and born in captivity every year. So if it was just incubation or malformed eggs and not something genetic,. then we should see it more in other tegus as well.
> _


_


Bubblz, I am curious how many different blue parents have you ever seen babies out of? I am thinking it would be from the same couple of breeders year after year.
Therefore it would be hard for anyone to say, as those that have bred them are far and few between. Anyone that has produced blues with kinks and spinal problems in the past, (was only one in particular that I can recall)... but when you have the same breeder, kept breeding the same pair together, which was producing the same problems you have seen in a couple blue babies... well, that is just poor husbandry in my book.

I have seen just as many or more in other tegu types, myself. I am not sure why you have not, or maybe you just have not paid any attention to them?

You can have a completely non-related of reds or blk/wh's with the kinks and/or spinal problems. I fully believe those are incubation related, not genetic._


----------



## got10 (Dec 7, 2011)

RamblinRose said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > [size=medium]_As far as kinking,.. I'm not saying that it doesn't or can't happen with other tegus. But for what ever reason temps, malformed eggs or genetics. You can't ignore the fact that it occurs more often with Blues. From minor left or right hooks in the tail to spinal curvatures, you see more Blues with kinking issues.
> ...


_

True true Im just wondering if blues are so , for lack of a better word , inbred Ned's . Why would they be used in the blood line of the AA's that everybody wants just as much as the blues themselves. Also shouldnt the extremes be all in the proverbial "genetic bottle neck" with such a small genepool as well?_


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 7, 2011)

_Your beliefs are your beliefs just like I have mine, of course the breeders are pretty much the same because there are few Blue breeders. But,.. there is more than one breeder that has produced kinked Blues. Which isn't surprising since Blue lineage is questionable. It's a defect no matter why it occurred so I notice regardless of what type of animal it is.

Genetic or not that doesn't mean that every hatch ling will be affected by it or even show visible signs. Different scenarios, different reasons for the defect may be even a combination of both husbandry and genetics. Who knows for sure why it happens at that time,... nobody. 

Got 10 the first clutch of AAs was a fluke from what Bobby said. The female hybrid some how got into a pin with Extremes. If he keeps records of breeding as well as he says then only time will tell what happens. He can only do so much it's out of his hands once they're sold.

As far as I'm concerned anything born with a defect especially when not known if it's genetic or not shouldn't be bred. Culled would be better since people are not responsible enough not to purposefully breed it just to see what happens or to make money._


----------



## got10 (Dec 11, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> yes i recently copied and pasted a response i got from bobby hill, i asked him if he bred blue's cuz i was interested.i posted his response cuz i was curious what others opinions on blue's might be,not peoples opinions of bobby hill.this apparently was my bad. i did not realize i was emailing the biggest tegu breeder in the world,nor did i realize i was emailing the original owner of this forum. i was told i could join this forum for all the tegu advice and help i would ever need.now im concerned i might have made the wrong decision.isnt this supposed to be a portal of friendly advice and counsel? and yet i see sarcasm and back stabbing, why? why do i see conflicting advice and counsel? is this supposed to be about raising healthy and happy tegu's? because to be honest thats not the vibe i get, and i have only been on here a week! no body i have ever met truly receives advice and counsel from know it all sarcastic smart asses, they just get advice and counsel elsewhere.people come here for help,and they take your advice as if spoken to them by god himself,so please get your facts straight so we can all have healthy and happy tegu's! cuz it really is only about the gu's!



I kinda understand why you feel that way , You asked about something and posted the response . That's all . The only thing people are perplexed about is why he wont respond to anyone that he has received money from. .So you sorta got caught in the crossfire here. 
Plus Bobby is anti blue from jump He tends to hate them


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 11, 2011)

what i want to know is why would any one knowing continue to breed an animal if time after time they get so many deformed babies,and only a few good healthy ones,it just seems cruel to me, do they die suffering?do they get put down? when do people who claim to love these animals cross over to $$$ being what they love and being ok with animal cruelty? yes i will admit im very new to "tegu's". But i definately understand why Bobby would not do this,and many others who really love these animals. just sayin..


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 12, 2011)

time after time there isnt many deformed babies. not any more than any other tegu as far as i know. bobby is anti blue tegu.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 12, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> what i want to know is why would any one knowing continue to breed an animal if time after time they get so many deformed babies,and only a few good healthy ones,it just seems cruel to me, do they die suffering?do they get put down? when do people who claim to love these animals cross over to $$$ being what they love and being ok with animal cruelty? yes i will admit im very new to "tegu's". But i definately understand why Bobby would not do this,and many others who really love these animals. just sayin..



You received false information. There aren't as many deformities as you think there are. In one of DaveDragons earlier clutches, there was only ONE baby that had a kink in its back. Bobby, as stated above, is anti-blue, and will do everything in his power to make others anti-blue as well. Don't take his word when it comes to blues, and you previously stated he knows the most about tegus, I disagree, he's just more popular than the rest. I'm pretty sure we have members on here that have had tegus just as long as he has. I know of other breeders that know just as much as him if not more but are not on here.


----------



## got10 (Dec 12, 2011)

I passed up buying blues in the past because of the misinformation I had received prior. I am glad I did my own research . Since then I have purchased my little blue girl .
But what I find very contradictory, is the fact the AA's are intentionally bred with blue blood as an integral part of the equation . And if inbreeding is the issue with the blues , would it not also be with the extremes being they are only bred from the limited stock that he owns . And from what I see he has no problem selling them .


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 12, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _
> Got 10 the first clutch of AAs was a fluke from what Bobby said. The female hybrid some how got into a pin with Extremes. If he keeps records of breeding as well as he says then only time will tell what happens. He can only do so much it's out of his hands once they're sold._



_Breeding Blues or Extremes with other tegus adds new blood/genetics. So if it (defects) are genetic from inbreeding then you're less likely to have the same issues._


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 12, 2011)

got10 said:


> But what I find very contradictory, is the fact the AA's are intentionally bred with blue blood as an integral part of the equation . And if inbreeding is the issue with the blues , would it not also be with the extremes being they are only bred from the limited stock that he owns . And from what I see he has no problem selling them .



I believe he has no issue with it because it's a blue tegu that has been outcrossed twice before creating the all americans. He got a healthy red/blue hybrid and bred it to an extreme giant. I think Bobby's biggest issue with the blues is the founding stock is from a rather small gene pool and there's little to no evidence of further importations. It's the same for the extremes but I think Bobby has a several more years of breeding them before he runs out of pairing options to keep from having to inbreed. You'll have to do a search to find what his plans are after that - I believe he said he was going to start breeding extremes with regular B&Ws at that point to keep the gene pool strong but don't quote me on that.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 12, 2011)

I really dont think bobby is anti blue, from his past posts and general discussions i think his main problem was with the inbreeding and people not keeping records of lineage, which contributed greatly to the inbreeding,with the giants he breeds the same pairs season after season, btw the whole aa breeding was not a mistake, it was his intentions to breed them,why idk possibly to breed a highest of high white tegus

I really dont think bobby is anti blue, from his past posts and general discussions i think his main problem was with the inbreeding and people not keeping records of lineage, which contributed greatly to the inbreeding,with the giants he breeds the same pairs season after season, btw the whole aa breeding was not a mistake, it was his intentions to breed them,why idk possibly to breed a highest of high white tegus


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 12, 2011)

_Only one person can clear this up,.. but he didn't plan for the first clutch to happen that soon. I do remember Bobby saying that the female some how got into blizzards pin. He had planned on doing it anyway but she beat him to it. There was confusion about it when the first clutch was born.

I can't find the post where he said it but I know I'm not the only one who thought the same thing.

http://thetegu.com/showthread.php?9163-Future-of-tegu-breeding/page2

and this post was just a couple of months before they were born.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6093&page=2#axzz1gNJ3c9N3_


----------



## reptastic (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember that post, its a bit confusing but i dont remember anything from bobby just other members


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 18, 2012)

all these posts were very interesting, so correct me if im wrong, only a handfull of blues were origionally obtained in the states on record only, surely they arnt the only fiew originals in existance, as 100 blue tegs were imported from argantina to the u.k this year, surely they arnt all from the same pool, they are getting pretty common here, but if they were hybridised with a black & whites how would anyone ever know, one or two of these animals showed some strong red specles too so is there red in there too. all i know is the ones i saw were in awsome shape & stunning,no defects. blues hybrids or not they all have the blue carracteristics. or does the u.k have access to tegues that the us dont.


----------



## Bri. (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys. 
Just recently joined the forum.
Bit curious about the 100 eggs shipped to the UK. I'm in the UK and haven't heard anything about this. Anyone know who the eggs went to ???? People over here are desperate to get their hands on blues.



chriswizz said:


> all these posts were very interesting, so correct me if im wrong, only a handfull of blues were origionally obtained in the states on record only, surely they arnt the only fiew originals in existance, as 100 blue tegs were imported from argantina to the u.k this year, surely they arnt all from the same pool, they are getting pretty common here, but if they were hybridised with a black & whites how would anyone ever know, one or two of these animals showed some strong red specles too so is there red in there too. all i know is the ones i saw were in awsome shape & stunning,no defects. blues hybrids or not they all have the blue carracteristics. or does the u.k have access to tegues that the us dont.


----------



## got10 (Jan 18, 2012)

I was not aware of any mass shipping of reptile eggs over seas. I don't risk moving any eggs from room to room let alone a trans atlantic flight . Has anybody seen these lizards or the eggs .


chriswizz said:


> all these posts were very interesting, so correct me if im wrong, only a handfull of blues were origionally obtained in the states on record only, surely they arnt the only fiew originals in existance, as 100 blue tegs were imported from argantina to the u.k this year, surely they arnt all from the same pool, they are getting pretty common here, but if they were hybridised with a black & whites how would anyone ever know, one or two of these animals showed some strong red specles too so is there red in there too. all i know is the ones i saw were in awsome shape & stunning,no defects. blues hybrids or not they all have the blue carracteristics. or does the u.k have access to tegues that the us dont.



Post pics or the source of your info . Anyone whom has ever owne reptiles knows you dont move eggs . Jarring trhem can cause the babies to drown in vitro. So I doubt this even occurred . I asked around in about every forum I belong to and they ALL said the same thing I did


----------



## Wil (Jan 18, 2012)

He forgot the "u". It should have read "tegus" instead of tegs.


----------



## Bri. (Jan 19, 2012)

Plus I doubt any one with that many blues could keep it quiet over here. Part of the reason I joined the forum was to try to find someone who was willing to export to the UK, or a dealer who comes across to Germany for the reptile shows.


----------



## solid (Jan 19, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Plus I doubt any one with that many blues could keep it quiet over here. Part of the reason I joined the forum was to try to find someone who was willing to export to the UK, or a dealer who comes across to Germany for the reptile shows.




They were shipped from Brazil (CF) to Germany and then a large bunch ended up in the UK - I assume collected from Hamm or similar. I have 2 myself from that shipment that I purchased form someone in the UK.

The CITIES paperwork had them down as B&W's but they are clearly blues so either someone took a risk or got very lucky.


----------



## Bri. (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess that would be some of the ones mentioned on RFUK. I just missed out on that export.


----------



## solid (Jan 19, 2012)

Bri. said:


> I guess that would be some of the ones mentioned on RFUK. I just missed out on that export.




Yeah, that's where I found the seller of the one's I have, RFUK.


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 19, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Hi guys.
> Just recently joined the forum.
> Bit curious about the 100 eggs shipped to the UK. I'm in the UK and haven't heard anything about this. Anyone know who the eggs went to ???? People over here are desperate to get their hands on blues.
> 
> ...


all i know is most of them seem to be around the mansfield area, wheather thay all stayed there im not to sure, i got mine from wharf aquatics near derby, they still have three little ones left. the other one i got from mansfield, i heard how sort after they were so snapped a couple up. the manager at wharf told me that these blues came in a crate of 100 from a farm in argantina, he said there all chipped, so in the summer i intend to take them to a vet & have them scanned, to see what info is on there, ie birth date, farm, and or wheather there true blues or crosses. hope this helps you in your search, wharf also has a medium sized red in & a huge black & white if your interested.




wil said:


> He forgot the "u". It should have read "tegus" instead of tegs.





chriswizz said:


> Bri. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.
> ...


also for any one in the u.k who keeps tegus or tegs as i like to call them
there is a group on facebook called tegu u.k a friend recently created, it would be great to get some more u.k owners on board.


----------



## solid (Jan 19, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> Bri. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys.
> ...




Maybe these were different shipments then as I was given a copy of the CITIES paperwork with mine and it was def Brazil to Germany, not Argentina.

Mine came from a bit further north than that and were collected from Germany by the seller but there were def a bunch the area you speak of that got sold as B&W's until someone realised.

There is someone on here who got one from that shop and only paid for a b&W, about £200-250 I think he said on another thread.


----------



## Bri. (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like there were two shipments coming out of South American with blues !!! At this rate you can forget the small gene pool problem !!


----------



## james.w (Jan 19, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Sounds like there were two shipments coming out of South American with blues !!! At this rate you can forget the small gene pool problem !!



At least in the UK you can.


----------



## Bri. (Jan 19, 2012)

If they are making their way into the EU then I'm sure they are (or will be) making their way into the US, either directly or indirectly via European dealers.


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 20, 2012)

yea the ones i braught were marked up as b&ws and no ididnt mss out the lack & hite wil ha ha. they were both £250 fom 2 different shops, dont know how much a normal b&w retais for here as havnt seen a young one for sale yet. i must of got into the hobby just at the right time, like i said theres still 3 left at wharf aquatics so youd better be quick, who knows there might not be any more imported for a long while.


----------



## Bri. (Jan 21, 2012)

Just reserved the last one at wharf. They had two left yesterday, but someone beat me to it 
Now all I have to do is get the thing down to the other end of the country !!!


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 21, 2012)

Bri. said:


> Just reserved the last one at wharf. They had two left yesterday, but someone beat me to it
> Now all I have to do is get the thing down to the other end of the country !!!


Glad you managed to reserve one, they were all stunning there was a lovely one with red specles down his/her flanks, think it was a boy, he was a bit fisty though, where abouts are you north or south.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 21, 2012)

Bri. said:


> I guess that would be some of the ones mentioned on RFUK. I just missed out on that export.



_Can either one of you post a link to this thread and info. Thanks,.. also keep us posted as these babies grow _


----------



## elliotuk (Jan 21, 2012)

how are you guys managing to find these shops and breeders that have tegus? i have been searching for weeks on google and cant find anyone that has black n whites or blues


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 22, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> Bri. said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that would be some of the ones mentioned on RFUK. I just missed out on that export.
> ...


i would also like to have a read of this thread as have not seen it myself either, i will also post the progress of my blues as time goes on either on here or f book or the likes, but for now i can say that george is growing rapidly, 2 sheds in 2 months. milly is starting to trust me a little once ive got her out anyway. they are 2 lovely little creatures. i also have to laugh at the way george always follows milly around like a lost sheep.




elliotuk said:


> how are you guys managing to find these shops and breeders that have tegus? i have been searching for weeks on google and cant find anyone that has black n whites or blues


wharf is the only one i know of at the moment which has one or two left, you can also keep checking preloved pets, as they turn up on there from time to time although they are usualy larger. last years babies will mostly be sold by now so you may have to wait until about july august time for this years hatchling, as for the blues who knows when we will see more imported from south america.



you can also add me on face book to see all of my pics & progress reports, im chris smith my profile pic is one of my blues, that should narrow it down a bit.


----------



## elliotuk (Jan 22, 2012)

chriswizz said:


> wharf is the only one i know of at the moment which has one or two left, you can also keep checking preloved pets, as they turn up on there from time to time although they are usualy larger. last years babies will mostly be sold by now so you may have to wait until about july august time for this years hatchling, as for the blues who knows when we will see more imported from south america.



so no breeding goes on at all over the winter? i realise that most of them hibernate is this why? surely some dont hibernate and mate 

argh i cant wait 6 months, my viv is all set up ready and waiting


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 22, 2012)

elliotuk said:


> chriswizz said:
> 
> 
> > wharf is the only one i know of at the moment which has one or two left, you can also keep checking preloved pets, as they turn up on there from time to time although they are usualy larger. last years babies will mostly be sold by now so you may have to wait until about july august time for this years hatchling, as for the blues who knows when we will see more imported from south america.
> ...


you never know there may be one tucked away in the corner of a shop some where, hope you find one.




got10 said:


> I was not aware of any mass shipping of reptile eggs over seas.
> 
> Post pics or the source of your info . Anyone whom has ever owne reptiles knows you dont move eggs . Jarring trhem can cause the babies to drown in vitro. So I doubt this even occurred . I asked around in about every forum I belong to and they ALL said the same thing I did


please note i didnt say any thing about eggs i said young tegus, eggs was from some one elses comment, havnt got evidence paperwork wise but both my animals are chipped, but i will atach a couple of pics & please comment as to wheather you think they are blues, every one whos seen them thinks they are, looks like there in the u.k to stay.
http://[IMG]http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc370/chrisswizz/IMAG0002-1.jpg[/IMG]
http://[IMG]http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc370/chrisswizz/IMAG00092.jpg[/IMG]
http://[IMG]http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc370/chrisswizz/IMAG0051.jpg[/IMG]

for some reason my pics didnt work so heres for another go.







chriswizz said:


> elliotuk said:
> 
> 
> > chriswizz said:
> ...


thats it i give up, photo bucket wont let me upload pics to this site any more for some reason, but it does others can any one explain.


----------



## Bri. (Jan 22, 2012)

This is the original thread on RFUK :
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/755796-blue-tegus.html

It includes a photo of one of the imports as well. The other thread was just an ad, no photos.

They seem to be turning up every where, but selling within days. I know if one breeder who had eggs currently incubating. But I think the parents are hybrids and he is hoping to throw a few pure blues from the mix !


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 23, 2012)

Heres for my last go.yea it works today, heres my u.k blues. hope you like.



[/img]



[/img]


----------



## Bri. (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice photos Chris. Cracking tegus  Are they housed together or in individual vivs ?


----------



## Bri. (Jan 23, 2012)

How tame/calm are they ? The Wharf have warned me that the ones they have are fairly skittish


----------



## chriswizz (Jan 24, 2012)

Bri. said:


> How tame/calm are they ? The Wharf have warned me that the ones they have are fairly skittish


yea they are housed together in a 8x3ft viv, i braught george first from a reptile shop in mansfield, he was the only one they had, but they handled him every day, so he was pretty placid when i got him, he hissed & arched his back at me but that was about it, 2 months later i now open the viv and he hopps streight out he loves a scratch & a fuss.

milly i got from wharf just over a week ago, she is very skittish, but not in an agressive way she blows herself up hisses & wriggles her tail at me then she leggs it for cover if i approach her, once out she calms down but constantly attempts to sneek off, 
now however we are making progress already 10 days into owning her, if i approach her calmly & slowly make sure she can see me she still huffs n puffs, walks away very slowly but alows me to pick her up from under her belly without legging it. today she was rubbing her nose up the glass as if she was telling me she wanted to come out.

almost forgot had to laugh when i braught her, the chap at wharf got her out, she pannicked that much that she projectiled the entire contense of her bowl all over him, that will teach him for using a tea towel.

any way i think if you take your time with your purchase it will soon realise your not a threat & start craving attention from you. hope this helps.
george was my first tegu & i think i was more nervous of him, than he was of me, but now i have overcome them nervs we are great together.


----------

